# Millie claims "not mine!"



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is a friend's goat that she FOUND ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD! He is a real sweetie and everyone just loves him!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my! Are there any tattoos in the kid's ear? That can sometimes identify them.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh what cutie!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Oh my! Are there any tattoos in the kid's ear? That can sometimes identify them.


Nope, and they went up and down the road they found him on and nothing!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh dear, he is very cute. I'd watch what ever local ads or internet ads are in your area, maybe someone didn't realize it yet.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cute baby!


----------



## Michele (Nov 4, 2012)

I seem to recall having drug home a pet or two the just "followed me home"


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

One of my goats was found in the middle of the road, at night, by a friend. She was only days old when found. Since she is a dairy breed and this is meat goat country, there are guesses where she came from but I have her now. She is a lucky goat cause the speed limit is 70mph and she could have easily been hit and killed. Your little guy is a cutie and may have been abandoned by the momma, which is what we think happened to my girl. Take good care of him. Nice markings.


----------

